# سؤال محيرنى : بخصوص zone control valve



## fayek9 (15 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم كل عام وانتم بخير .... عندى سؤال محيرنى هل ينفع استخدم zone control واحد valve لأكثر من دور بمعلومية ان مساحة الادوار مجتمعة لا تتعدى حدود المساحة المسموحة للzone control valve الواحد.. مثال لوعندى مبنى light hazard 3 أدوار مساحة الدور 1000 متر ينفع استخدملهم zcv واحد ليهم كلهم ولا لازم ZCV على كل دور ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (15 يوليو 2013)

لازم يكون فيه zcv لكل دور على حدة حتى لو فصلت المياه عن أى دور تكون المياه متاحة لبقية الأدوار


----------



## toktok66 (15 يوليو 2013)

بغض النظر عن الارقام 

ينفع ومفيش اي مشكل ابدا طالما ان zone control تخدم اجمالي المساحه المفروضه للادوار عند درجه الخطوره المطلوبه
بشرط ان يتم توصيل الرايزر بتغذيه مواسير كل دور ب كبلنج او فلنج في حال ان مساحه الدور اكبر من 465 متر مربع​
NFPA 13
​ Special Situations

System Subdivision. Where individual floor/zone control valves are not provided, a flanged joint or mechanical coupling shall be used at the riser at each floor for connections to piping serving floor areas in excess of 5000 ft2 (465 m2)​


----------



## toktok66 (15 يوليو 2013)

ياسر أشرف كامل قال:


> لازم يكون فيه zcv لكل دور على حدة حتى لو فصلت المياه عن أى دور تكون المياه متاحة لبقية الأدوار



يعني لو عندي 3 ادوار كل واحد منهم 150 متر مربع اعمل 3 زونات وكل زونه 13 رشاش !! مش منطقي ومكلف جدا (( مع احترامي ان هذا الكلام يعمل به لانه اكثر حرصا على السلامه واكثر مراعاه لاعتبارات الصيانه بس انت ممكن تركب محبس بوابه فقط وليس زونه كامله علشان قصه عزل الدور وغير كده ان ممكن تفصل الدور من الكبلنج او الفلنش لو معندكش محبس بوابه وتطببه وتعمل الصيانه عادي جدا


----------



## fayek9 (16 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... شكرا جزيلا المهندس ياسر و المهندس توك توك ع الرد .... وانا فعلا يا مهندس توك توك التكلفة هى التحفظ بتاعى وعشان كده فكرت بنفس منطقك واعتقد ان الفقرة الى حضرتك حطيتها من الكود حسمت النقاش> بس ما معنى ان بضع كبلنج أو فلانج لو المساحة زادت عن 465 متر ؟بمعنى اخر لو المساحة قلت ممكن استخدم ايه بديل 
ولك جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## toktok66 (16 يوليو 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... شكرا جزيلا المهندس ياسر و المهندس توك توك ع الرد .... وانا فعلا يا مهندس توك توك التكلفة هى التحفظ بتاعى وعشان كده فكرت بنفس منطقك واعتقد ان الفقرة الى حضرتك حطيتها من الكود حسمت النقاش> بس ما معنى ان بضع كبلنج أو فلانج لو المساحة زادت عن 465 متر ؟بمعنى اخر لو المساحة قلت ممكن استخدم ايه بديل
> ولك جزيل الشكر مقدما


الكود لم يحدد يعني لو لم تفعل اي شيئ لا لوم عليك بس تفتكر الاستشاري هيوافق اكيد لا ريح نفسك ور كب محبس كوره بلاكور وبكده تكون وفرت وريحت الراجل بتاع الصيانه واتناقش مع الاستشاري لان اي كود يردك بشكل او اخر الى ahj


----------



## fayek9 (17 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير وشكرا جزيلا مهندس توك توك على ردك الوافى


----------



## fayek9 (17 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير وشكرا جزيلا مهندس توك توك على ردك الوافى


----------



## kamransaleem (17 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير وشكرا جزيلا مهندس توك


----------



## عمران احمد (19 يوليو 2013)

كلام منطقى و وافى تماما و الى الامام دائما و كمان علشان تكون مطمئن اكثر ممكن تركب tamper switch على المحبس اللى على الدور و كمان ممكن تركبه على المحابس فى zcv 
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد العطفي (22 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
واسمحو لي ان اضيف شيئ بسيط 
بالنسبة لاهمية الزونة فهي ترجع لوجود بها ما يسمي بالflow switch وطبعا ده اهم محبس في الزونة ( لانه من خلاله اقدر احدد مكان وجود الحريق خصوصا ان الflow switch يتم توصيله كهربيا على لوحة الانذار او نظام ال bms ) غير كدهب اقي المحابس الي فيها وخاصة ال C.V ( محبس عدم الرجوع ) فتقدر تتجاوز عنه . وده للفهم الهندسي 
بس النقطة الي م توك توك ذكرها من الكود فيها كلام تاني هوصله فيها وان شاء الله هوضحها لان بصراحة لقيتها في الكود ومفهمتش منها ايه المقصود


----------



## عمران احمد (23 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و الى الامام دائما


----------



## محمدوصلاح (8 أغسطس 2013)

يجب ان يكون هناك zone control station فى كل دور حتى يتم تغطية كل دور بالمبنى بمجموعه تحكم ، ففى حالة حدوث حريق لاقدر الله فى دور من الأدوار وفى اثناء الصيانه لذلك الدور نقوم بفصله عن باقى الأدوار ويكون باقى الأدوار محميه ، 
ام بخصوص المساحة المحمية بواسطة مجموعة تحكم واحده فهى تبعا للكود المصرى تتحدد تبعا للأشغالات وهى :- 
4850 متر مربع للطابق الواحد بالأشغالات خفيفة الخطورة والعادية .
3750 متر مربع للطابق الواحد بالأشغالات عالية الخطورة .
وفى حالة زيادة مساحة الطابق عن تلك المساحة يتم تقسيمها لعدد من مجموعات التحكم كالذى يحدث فى الجراجات الكبيره او صالات المطار.


----------

